# Looking for input on Mini RC cars



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi,

I was looking into getting a Kyosho Mini-Z, but I called Hobbytown USA to place an order and the guy said he doesn't carry them anymore due to the numerous problems. He said he sold 10 and 9 were returned. Has anyone had any problem with them?

Also, what are some good mini's? I'm looking for a RTR *on-road* car. I really liked the look of Mini-Z's, so realistic exotic car bodies are a plus!

Is the HPI Micro RS4 1/18th any good?

PLEASE help!
Thanks. :wave:
Steve


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Steve: I doubt you'll get much encouragement on behalf of the micro rs4 here. There are a ton of hopups avaliable, and if you invest enough in one you can be competitive. The mini-z does offer some fine detailing in their bodies, and if you're limited in space to run, a smaller scale like them or X-mod, etc might be fun. But if you're looking for 1/18 scale racing competition, you can not go wrong with a BRP SC18. They are fast, top of the line R/C's with full parts and online support. Bud doesn't sell a RTR version, but they are easy to build and setup. If you HAVE to have a RTR, I'm sure we can find you one. Have fun.


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

k1m said:


> Steve: I doubt you'll get much encouragement on behalf of the micro rs4 here. There are a ton of hopups avaliable, and if you invest enough in one you can be competitive. The mini-z does offer some fine detailing in their bodies, and if you're limited in space to run, a smaller scale like them or X-mod, etc might be fun. But if you're looking for 1/18 scale racing competition, you can not go wrong with a BRP SC18. They are fast, top of the line R/C's with full parts and online support. Bud doesn't sell a RTR version, but they are easy to build and setup. If you HAVE to have a RTR, I'm sure we can find you one. Have fun.


Thanks for the reply K1m! I was looking into other 1/28th scale cars because my brother and I each got an Xmod for Christmas. In fact, we got 3 b/c of a buy one get one free deal. Anyway, they all broke after 2 days of running them maybe an hour a piece. Two of them had no mods at all. The main problem was the plastic cup joints on the axles that kept breaking.

So I was hoping to find something quality made(b/c the Xmods were a BLAST!). And yes, I was VERY impressed with the Mini-Z bodies! My main question is just, have there been many problems with Mini-Z's breaking? This guy made them sound horrible.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

The bodies can break and do if you hit things. The Mini Z has several different chassis designs and they are good cars. They aren't junk.
I think much higher of the MiniZ than the HPI RS4 Micro. 
Tom Thumb Raceway here in Columbus, OH races them regularly. 
The nice thing about the MiniZ is many of the 28th scale bodies can be fitted to
the cars.
I can provide a phone number for Tom Thumb if you'd like. Talk with Mike about them.
Mike races with them as well and is pretty straight forward on questions I have found.
Isn't there a website Mini Z World or something like that? 

David
RAFster


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

i have a duratrax micro street force for sale, RTR , used 3 times, 55$, shipping included...has a novak mini rx in it, battery, charger, radio, etc

[email protected]


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

From appearances the duratrax micro street force is a knock off of the HPI Micro.


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

RAFster said:


> The bodies can break and do if you hit things. The Mini Z has several different chassis designs and they are good cars. They aren't junk.
> I think much higher of the MiniZ than the HPI RS4 Micro.
> Tom Thumb Raceway here in Columbus, OH races them regularly.
> The nice thing about the MiniZ is many of the 28th scale bodies can be fitted to
> ...


Ok, thanks. So besides the bodies breaking, the chassis is pretty good? I'll be racing on a tennis court, so I'm not worried about hitting things.


----------

